# pro classes why not list bow brand used by each pro archer



## Ditch Pickle (Jun 8, 2011)

look at the shirt thay have on that will tell ya.


----------



## Humdinger (Apr 4, 2012)

Well most sports ive been involved in they will have a place on the registration to put your Sponsors/Team. When the announce the winners or post them in a Magazine the Team or Sponsors names will follow. This gives the Sponsors support as well, In turn this will get more sponsors involved as they are getting more Marketing exposure. This works out for everyone in the sport.

This will also get the smaller companies more involved in sponsorships as their money will be well spent from the exposure they will get even on the Local shoot levels.

Go to a BMX or skateboarding Pro am contest and you'll see what i mean. You cant argue the progression of that sport in the last 10 years.

As far as what bow they use.. You can see those in pics. But by knowing who they shoot for you can get a good idea of what items they use.


----------



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

Pickle, not everybody goes to the shoot ,and many people only look at the final scores and who placed where.not everyone wears the bow brand always either.so alot of none pro`s would really like to see how their target bow or hunting brand bow name did. example 2013 -1st place- reo wilde - hoyt bow - his scores - and so on . why not ?? manufactures should love the free advertisement too !!


----------



## Ditch Pickle (Jun 8, 2011)

Excellent point if you are not at the shoot or familiar with the shooters. It would be great advertisement with the posted scores. I will pass on the information at the next pro meeting.


----------



## wyoming4x4 (Mar 16, 2009)

yes i like this idea. kind of like the ford, chevy, dodge battle of the best. Shooters are changing things up often and brands and staying current is kind of tricky sometimes.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

99% of the time if they are winning the comps it's a new model year bow, there are a few exceptions though.

As far as I know anything other than just the scores online shows pretty easy what/who they shoot for


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

While you are at it, how's about adding the State/country where each shooter hails from? So many results are posted and you don't have a clue which State or country the shooter is from. That also helps to distinguish shooters that have the same first and last name?

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## Ditch Pickle (Jun 8, 2011)

Good point tom this would give the shooters that are out side lokking in at this sport some real insight on what is going on ...


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Ditch Pickle said:


> Good point tom this would give the shooters that are out side lokking in at this sport some real insight on what is going on ...


Two more columns in the database is not a difficult thing to accomplish, and it opens up all sorts of fun things that someone can do to see the standings and how people from your State line up with regard to the rest. Knowing which kind of bow wouldn't be tough either, but they can't make a column for "everything", so would need to restrict that (IMHO) to BOW brand and leave it at that. 
As far as the State goes, they have that on the entry forms, so in three key-strokes the State the shooter is from is into the database...One key stroke for each letter of the State's abbreviation, and the last to move the cursor or to press the "Enter" key. Simple.

In addition to this, some important data can be gathered from this with regard to participation by either Section, State, or country...Very important information to see where the support for the event is REALLY coming from and how much. It is good information to know, especially when it comes to participation levels at the OUTDOOR tournaments. I think you can see my line of reasoning on this....


----------



## Humdinger (Apr 4, 2012)

Hopefully the archery powers that be are listening to this post. You would be surprised how this small detail could spark something pretty big.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Humdinger said:


> Hopefully the archery powers that be are listening to this post. You would be surprised how this small detail could spark something pretty big.


People from Missouri and Iowa asked for a sort by State of their States' competitors and how they did at Presleys. It was put into their State Newsletter. Then, another sort grouped them by Section; Specifically, the Midwest Section to see how the competitors from the Midwest Section fared.
Really a fun thing for me to do and also fun for the competitors. Only took a few minutes to sort it, organize it, and make a .pdf file.
field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

another excellent ideal why not list bow brand ,country ,and state ,it would make it much more entertaining for many people including myself.


----------



## Ditch Pickle (Jun 8, 2011)

I dont think theres any mony in it ????? NO MONEY NO GO..


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Ditch Pickle said:


> I dont think theres any mony in it ????? NO MONEY NO GO..


The heck you say? "No money in it" for adding one or two columns to the database? The person(s) inputting the data are probably already entering in the complete address, including the state for each entrant as part of the registration process...FOR SURE...those that send out notification cards or notification e-mails ahead of time to past participants.
I know of ZERO registrations that don't require full name, address, phone number, and now, even e-mail addresses...so it MUST be already in their database.
There is money in GETTING IT THERE by more customer satisfaction. It is a royal pain when you see people with the same first and last name on a listing, and can't figure out which is which because of not knowing from the printout where they are from.
Everyone is also very interested in knowing what the people are shooting (bows), so there is also "money in it" from that aspect, and...the 3 keystrokes aren't going to kill the person entering the data either.
I went in to my database from the Presleys shoot to simulate adding a column and labeling it for "Bow", and it took all of 8 seconds! 
Of course, when it comes to the State the participant is from, Presleys has always printed out the State the shooter is from on all the Standings listings. We've done that from the very beginning of the event 6 years ago. People appreciate knowing this piece of information and it gives us a great means of knowing many things about where our clientele is from and what the participation levels are and from how far away. So simple to put a "countif" function down the DB so it counts the number of participants from each state that normally has at least one entrant (based upon past history).

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## Ditch Pickle (Jun 8, 2011)

tom i new that would put some spark under your seat cushen. so do ya think any thing will get done with this with the nfaa?


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Ditch Pickle said:


> tom i new that would put some spark under your seat cushen. so do ya think any thing will get done with this with the nfaa?


I figured that was what you were doing, hahahaha.

With regard to the State the shooter is from, could easily happen, and in my opinion should be done.

With regard to the brand of bow the shooter uses; not likely to happen, IMHO.


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

NFAA National results and Vegas results through at least 2012 do show the state/country of the competitors. Just an fyi........

>>------------->


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

CHPro said:


> NFAA National results and Vegas results through at least 2012 do show the state/country of the competitors. Just an fyi........
> 
> >>------------->


By gosh, they do! I don't have the Archery magazine with the results in it. Are the State/country also listed in those results when they go into the Archery Magazine?
I guess that the "state/country" deal is a dun deal...for the NATIONALS and Vegas...but what about other events with larger numbers of participants? Iowa, for example?


----------



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

please try not to forget about the bow brands ,i think more money could be made and maybe with more brand bows will jump at a chance to prove they also make quality bows too.it would be much more entertaining if ten different brands shot it out for the titles instead of two - four brands. more pro`s shooting more money . also the consumer or persons buying a bow will be able from these shoots maybe want to try a different bow ? " more money ! " so yes its about money but first you need change ,then you make the consumer happier and then bow companies make much more money ! also NFAA will pick up more members more money ! its simple but change can be hard and a little more work and the one other part is those top bow companies right now do not want change because they are sliding along rake`n in the most money .remember a few years back when the other bow won 1st place at vegas in the male pro class," those top bow brands were not happy when Dave Barnsdale won with his classic -X bow"" so remember " more bow brands, more money,more members , MUCH MORE MONEY !


----------

